# Business Car magazine awards BMW ‘Manufacturer of the Year’



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The BMW Group UK has scooped seven awards from one of the country***8217;s leading fleet publications. Business Car magazine has honored the BMW Group with the headline accolade of ***8216;Manufacturer of the Year***8217;, for the third year in a row, in recognition of BMW***8217;s diverse product portfolio and class-leading running costs.

The title ***8216;Business Car of the Year***8217; was awarded to the new BMW 5 Series for its combination of superior build quality, driving dynamics and class-leading economy, while ***8216;Green Car of the Year***8217; was scooped by the BMW 320d EfficientDynamics.

Continuing on from their success in 2010 the BMW X5 was again named ***8216;Large 4x4 of the year***8217;, the BMW 3 Series took home ***8216;Upper Medium Car of the Year***8217; for the second year in a row and on top of its main billing, the new 5 Series was named ***8216;Executive Car of the Year***8217;. Remaining the small car of choice for the fleet user MINI was crowned ***8216;Supermini of the Year***8217; for the ninth year in a row.

Voted for solely by its readership, the Business Car Awards reflect the opinions of the people who really matter in the fleet industry, giving the awards a particular gravitas.

***8220;BMW***8217;s massive achievement in providing cars that are both cost-efficient to run and desirable to staff has led to a well deserved and very impressive seven awards, including all three of the headline car awards***8221; said Business Car Editor Paul Barker.

***8220;The new 5-series was the obvious choice as Business Car of the Year, while the 320d Efficient Dynamics has seemingly achieved the impossible when you combine its emissions figure with its size and performance. And BMW***8217;s model range meant it would always be the favorite for Manufacturer of the Year thanks to the stunning emissions and economy figures combined with unmatched badge appeal in the corporate sector.***8221;

Sean Green, Sales Director BMW Group UK, said: ***8220;To win the big three from Business Car is a huge honor, as there are no other awards which can claim that they truly represent the views of the industry in quite the same way. The corporate customer is very important to BMW and with models such as the award winning 320d EfficientDynamics and new BMW 5 Series, we are dedicated to staying ahead of our rivals and exceeding customer expectations.***8221;


----------

